
Unsupervised Feature Learning and Deep Learning Tutorial - Katydid
http://deeplearning.stanford.edu/tutorial/
======
ppymou
For anyone interested, I have been really interested in deep learning and have
been using the following resources:

For image processing (CNN)
[https://cs231n.github.io/](https://cs231n.github.io/)

For natural language processing (RNN)
[http://cs224d.stanford.edu/syllabus.html](http://cs224d.stanford.edu/syllabus.html)

I also found the following coursera helpful
[https://www.coursera.org/course/neuralnets](https://www.coursera.org/course/neuralnets)
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning)

~~~
wodenokoto
Does anyone know how to access past courses on coursera if you didn't sign up
in a timely manner?

~~~
lopuhin
I think you just sign in and click on a big green button "Go to Course" on the
right - at least it worked for me with neuralnets course by Hinton, which is
really great.

------
Omnipresent
Is there a similar tutorial or resource that shows how to do face detection
(not recognition) using deep learning. I came across tutorial from kaggle [1]
but I'm looking for something that uses ML to detect where the faces are in an
image.

[1] - [http://danielnouri.org/notes/2014/12/17/using-
convolutional-...](http://danielnouri.org/notes/2014/12/17/using-
convolutional-neural-nets-to-detect-facial-keypoints-tutorial/)

------
rogeryu
> If you are not familiar with these ideas, we suggest you go to this Machine
> Learning course and complete sections II, III, IV (up to Logistic
> Regression) first.

What is the link to that course?

~~~
thomasrossi
The group is held by Prof. Ng which has a ML course on coursera
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning) \- lecture notes of
the in class course are here
[http://cs229.stanford.edu/materials.html](http://cs229.stanford.edu/materials.html)
(but without the lecture it may be.. without the lecture:))

~~~
DoggettCK
Definitely worth it. I had to drop out around week 5 due to a lack of time,
but just started a new job that'll take me back to 40-hour weeks (down from
80-100), so I'll give it another shot next time they run the course.

~~~
haraball
The latest session started today, from 5 Oct to 27 Dec.

